# How do I achieve this star light effect? what filter or setting do I need?



## funky.fresh (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello
I like his star effect of the blue LED coming out of the computer fan.   How do I achieve this effect? I assume I will need some sort of filter  but what?

s104.photobucket.com/albums/m174/Godspeed50/?action=view&...

I own a DSLR Nikon D40 and D60

I saved the image and opened it with Opanda
It said the exposure time was 2 seconds and F4 meaning aperature at 4?
What else do I need to make for this picture to look similar to that  effect? The lighting is also great.  Do I need an external flash with a  diffuser?


----------



## mickmac (Jul 22, 2011)

You can use a star filter or just play around with different shutter speeds and apertures. It has a lot to do with the intensity of the light.


----------



## funky.fresh (Jul 22, 2011)

what is your recommendation on a star filter on 52mm? what is the best brand for average price? When do I use star filters?


----------



## marmots (Jul 22, 2011)

a lot of that is done post process


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 22, 2011)

That star looks like it could be a post effect, since there are no spikes on the lights in the front of the case....   The lighting was done with a simple lamp on the floor behind the tower I think.  You can try shooting from a tripod at like f/14 or f/16 to try and get some diffraction on the bright lights.  You will get little star spikes but I don't know if they'll be as intense as the example.


----------



## Edsport (Jul 22, 2011)

You can use photoshop filters if you have photoshop. If you do, let me know, i have the filters...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that is a star filter.. 8 point or something.  I can see stars on the small lights also.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2011)

It's a 10-point, eight-point star filter. lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't count.  They do sell 8 pt you know.


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I didn't count. They do sell 8 pt you know.



cmon Shwettylens,! 8 stars? Wtf.


----------



## Dao (Jul 22, 2011)

Cokin make some.  Not the best but it work.  You may also need a filter adapter.

Buy Cokin | Adorama, the Photography People


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess I miss the joke..  Im confused.


----------



## Matt24138 (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that was similar to light painting looks to me like a dark room a light from behind and the led effect is from the fans running on the processor and cooling fans could be wrong but that's my take.


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I guess I miss the joke.. Im confused.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hurm, as far as i know there is no 10 point star filters....only 4, 6, *8*, 12. Derrel is having a seizure again.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2011)

The effect does appear to be that of a cross-screen filter; I'm not aware of anyone that makes ten or 12 point filters, but apparently someone does.  This effect can also be replicated by simply holding up a piece of window screen in front of your lens (nb:  The old wire screen seems to work much better than the newer plastic).


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jul 22, 2011)

You can often get the effect by stopping down pretty far ( f/22 or so ) Its caused by diffraction I believe. You can also use the filter if you prefer to have options in terms of aperture.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is kind of an extreme screwy version since it was blended exposures, I think it sort of increased the star effect on the sun. This was shot with no filters though. 




Suguaro-Garden-HDR-extreme by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr


----------



## Edsport (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a link to photoshop starlights. Open the star photos in photoshop, select all and copy then paste into your photo and change blend mode to screen to get rid of the black so that only the star will be showing on your photo. Free transform will let you resize the star... Download starlights.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 24, 2011)

You do not need a star filter, nor would you have to do anything in post in order to achieve this effect, given the light source is tiny (as it would be with an LED light shining out through yet a tiny hole). All you need to do is choose a very small aperture (f16 or below), which - of course - calls for a long shutter speed, hence you will need a firm hand or tripod <- better!. And the shutter blades will create the effect for you. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/97159-scattered-showers.html

Take Photo 5 as an example on the effect achieved by using a tiny aperture only. No filters, no post.


----------



## mickmac (Jul 24, 2011)

I shoot a lot of festive lights in my job. The way they are treated really depends on the product and the type of light it is giving off.

Sometimes I will shoot with a start filter





Personally, I'm not keen on the effect but you have to give the customer what they want.

Sometimes I will play with exposures and apertures to get a star from the light. I prefer this look. To me it looks a lot more natural.





Other times, the images are worked on in Photoshop to give the desired results. The graphic designers will create elements in Adobe Illustrator and then bring them into Photoshop.





A lot of the time, one image will be made up from 2 or 3 different images with different exposures. That way, you still have some detail in the cable/background while being able to get the starlight effect.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 24, 2011)

ghache said:


> hurm, as far as i know there is no 10 point star filters....only 4, 6, *8*, 12. Derrel is having a seizure again.


Count the points.  There are 10.

If there are no 10pt star filters, then it had to be the aperture blades (5 of them) - but at f/4, that's unlikely.

I say, star filter or PS.

edit
6pt star filter:



IMG_8523 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Jeatley (Jul 24, 2011)

We I want a 7 point just for fun!   Take a 8 pt and photoshop one out!

ps!  I love learning!  Great thread!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2011)

An odd number of points is not possible from the aperture blades - it would take a filter (or PS) for that, and I don't know of any (filters)...


----------

